# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  قصيده للشاعرة / ريوف الشمري  _ عن الغناء تعجبكم

## شاطىء الجراح

*قصيده للشاعرة / ريوف الشمري*


*قٌـمْ للمغنِّـيْ وفِّـهِ التصفـيـرا* *كاد المغنِّـيْ أن يكـون سفيـرا*

*يا جاهلاً قـدر الغنـاء و أهلِـهِ**اسمع فإنك قـد جَهِلـتَ كثيـرا*

*أرأيتَ أشرفَ أو أجلَّ من الـذي**غنَّى فرقَّـصَ أرجُـلاً و خُصُـورا*

*يكفيهِ مجـدا أن يخـدرَ صوتُـهُ* *أبنـاء أُمـة أحـمـدٍ تخـديـرا*

*يمشي و يحمل بالغنـاء رسالـةً**من ذا يرى لها في الحياة نظيرا*

*يُنسي الشبابَ همومَهم حتى غدوا* *لا يعرفـون قضيـةً و مصيـرا*

*الله أكبـر حيـن يحيـي حفلـةً* *فيهـا يُجعِّـرُ لاهيـاً مـغـرورا*

*من حوله تجدِ الشباب تجمهـروا**أرأيت مثل شبابنـا جمهـورا؟!!*

*يا حسرةً سكنت فؤاديَ و ارتوتْ**حتى غَدَتْ بين الضلوعِ سعيـرا*

*يا عين نوحي حُقَّ لي و لكِ البُكا* *ابكـي شبابـا بالغنـا مسحـورا*

*يـا لائمـي صمتا فلستُ أُبالـغُ**فالأمرُ كان و ما يـزالُ خطيـرا*

*أُنظر** إلى بعض الشبـابِ فإنـك**ستراهُ في قيـد الغنـاءِ أسيـرا*

*يا ليت شعري لو تراهُ إذا مشـى* *متهزهـزاً لظننتـهُ مخـمـورا*

*ما** سُكرُهُ خمـرٌ و لكـنَّ الفتـى**من كأسِ أُغنيـةٍ غـدا سِكّيـرا*

*أقْبِح بهِ يمشي يُدنـدنُ راقصـاً* *قتلَ الرجولـةَ فيـهِ و التفكيـرا*

*لولا الحياءُ لصحـتُ قائلـةً لـهُ* *(يَخْلفْ على امٍ) قد رعتكَ صغيرا* 

*في السوقِ في الحمامِ أو في دارهِ* *دوماً لكـأس الأُغنيـاتِ مُديـرا*

*إنَّ الـذي ألِـفَ الغنـاءَ لسانُـهُ**لا يعـرفُ التهليـلا و التكبيـرا* 

*حاورهُ لكنْ خُـذْ مناديـلاً معـك* *خُذها فإنك سوف تبكـي كثيـرا*

*مما ستلقى مـن ضحالـةِ فكـرهِ**و قليـلِ علـمٍ لا يُفيـدُ نقيـرا*

*أما إذا كان الحـوارُ عـن الغنـا* *و سألتَ عنْ (** فلاناً* *أو* *فلانا* ) 

*أو قلت أُكتب سيرةً عن مطـربٍ**لوجدتِـهُ علمـاً بـذاك خبيـرا*

*أو قلتَ كمْ منْ أُغنيـاتٍ تحفـظُ* *سترى أمامـك حافظـاً نحريـرا*

*أمـا كتـابُ الله جـلَّ جـلالـه**فرصيدُ حفظهِ ما يـزالُ يسيـرا*

*لا بيـتَ للقـرآن فـي قلـبٍ إذا**سكن الغناءُ به و صـار أميـرا* 

*أيلومني مـن بعـد هـذا لائـمٌ**إنْ سال دمعُ المقلتيـن غزيـرا*

*بلْ كيف لا أبكي و هـذي أمتـي**تبكـي بكـاءً حارقـاً و مريـرا* 

*تبكي شبابا علَّقـتْ فيـهِ الرجـا**ليكونَ عنـد النائبـاتِ نصيـرا* 

*وجَدَتْهُ بالتطريـبِ عنهـا لاهيـاً* *فطوتْ فؤاداً في الحشا مكسـورا*

*آهٍ..و آهٍ لا تــداوي لوعـتـي* *عيشي غــدا مما أراه مريـرا*

*فاليومَ فاقـتْ مهرجانـاتُ الغنـا**عَدِّي فأضحى عَدُّهـنَّ عسيـرا*

*في كـل عـامٍ مهرجـانٌ يُولـدُ* *يشدوا العدا فرحاً بهِ و سـرورا*

*أضحتْ ولادةُ مطربٍ فـي أُمتـي* *مجداً بكـلِ المعجـزاتِ بشيـرا*

*و غـدا تَقدُمُنـا و مخترعاتُنـا* *أمراً** بشغلِ القومِ ليـس جديـر**ا*

*ما سادَ أجدادي الأوائـلُ بالغنـ**ا* *يوماً و لا اتخذوا الغناء سميـرا* 

*سادوا بدينِ محمدٍ و بَنَـتْ لهـمْ**أخلاقُهمْ فـوقَ النجـومِ قُصُـورا* 

*و بصارمٍ في الحرب يُعجِبُ باسلاً**ثَبْتَ الجنانِ مغامـرا و جسـورا*

*مزمـارُ إبليـس الغنـاءُ و إنـهُ* *في القلبِ ينسجُ للخرابِ سُتُـورا*

*صاحبْتُـهُ زمنـاً فلمـا تَرَكْـتُـه**أضحى ظلامُ القلبِ بعـدَهُ نـورا*

*تبـاً و تبـاً للغنـاءِ و أهـلِـهِ**قد أفسدوا في المسلميـن كثيـرا*

من الأميل

----------

